# Chicago !!!!



## MoreWater (Apr 3, 2007)

so finally I get to go to Chicago! "Less is more." woo hoo!

no, really, I've been meaning to visit in upwards of 10 years. 

I have a weekend there (plus a few more days of work), which happens to coincide with the Orchid Congress bash at the botanic garden, but, considering that I want to see more of Mies' city than that, I will probably only swing by for the show.

I do plan on visiting Oak Hill. Any other suggestions would be most welcome.....


----------



## dustywoman (Apr 3, 2007)

Photos Please!!!


----------



## MoreWater (Apr 3, 2007)

it's like 4 weeks away and you want photos now...?


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 4, 2007)

You're not going to hear any of the speakers we have at the MAOC? 
4/28 Sat at 1 pm - Hadley Cash - Complex Paph Breeding
4/28 Sat at 3 pm Eric Christenson - Maxillaria
4/29 Sun at 11:30 am Patricia Harding - Huntleya Tribe
4/29 Sun at 1 pm Eric Christenson - Orchids Peru
4/29 Sun at 3 pm Alfredo Manrque - Phrag kovachii Culture and Conservation.

would love to have you. When the speakers are not speaking, I will be hanging out in the hospitality suite, at the host hotel where the speakers will be. Stop in to say hello and have some refreshments & food. 

Sights to see, if you enjoy architecture, you must take the River Boat Architectural Tour of Chicago. The boat is docked on the Chicago river, about 2 blocks east of Michigan Ave, 2 blocks south of Grand ave. The North Pier Building, near Dick's Last Resort. Essentially near the foot of Navy Pier. The tour dosiants are Unv of IL Chicago Campus architecture students. They will focus mainly on the dozens of 500 to 1000 ft building built in the last 10 years. I was amazed. Some are best seen from the river. The State of IL building, the Sky Bridge in the west Loop. Dozens of Skidmore-Owens projects and the list goes on. Don't forget, Trump Tower is now at about 50 stories, on its way to 100+. Yeah, you go right under the Sears tower, but that is so 1970. Really a great tour, weekends from about 10 am to 5 pm. Not cheap $40. But well worth it. 
Hope to see you Ki
Leo


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 4, 2007)

FOrgot

Illinois Orchid Society website
www.iosoc.com
registration forms and hotel info and everything you need to know. 
Leo


----------



## TADD (Apr 4, 2007)

Fox Valley Orchids - a definite!


----------



## li'l frog (Apr 4, 2007)

*vendors?*

What other vendors are going to be there?


----------



## MoreWater (Apr 4, 2007)

good question. It's on the website:
Anything Orchids
Chelsea Galleries
Clown Alley Orchids
Ecuagenera
E.F.G. Orchids, Inc.
Fox Valley Orchids
Goin’ to Pot Orchids
Hilltop Orchids
Hoosier Orchid Company
Iowa Orchids
MAQs Flowers
Miranda Orchids
Natt's Orchids
New Vision Orchids
New World Orchids
Oak Hill Gardens
Of Nature
Orchid Inn
Orchid Trading Company
Orchids by Hausermann
Orchids Limited
Porter's Orchids
Purple Clay Imports
Tinamou Pottery
Tree Frog Tropics
Windsong Orchids
Bob & Helen Younghale


----------



## MoreWater (Apr 4, 2007)

omg.


----------



## TADD (Apr 4, 2007)

I would probably go to that!


----------



## MoreWater (Apr 4, 2007)

TADD said:


> I would probably go to that!


:rollhappy: 
well yes, I am. But I'm not sure about the lectures:
complex Paphs - only when I'm coerced do I buy these....
Maxillaria - killed all but one and I've tried a dozen
Huntleya - must be an acquired taste
Orchids Peru - sounds interesting
Phrag kovachii - big round and pink is not exactly my thing.... so although this is interesting......

It's wierd because I'm interested in hearing all the speakers, just not all that ecstatic about the topics. Yes, I know, makes no sense.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2007)

Chicago has a GREAT art museum! Also Hausermans/Fox Valley is about 1/2 hour away.


----------



## TADD (Apr 4, 2007)

Eric Christenson is an interesting speaker. I don't care for maxillarias either, but I got to hear his talk last spring. 

FVO, I bet they will have some great stuff at the show.


----------



## li'l frog (Apr 4, 2007)

I just checked on the web page. Not on the red show information link, but the one above it. You can still get in at the cheaper price. Works for me.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 5, 2007)

Patricia Harding's talk on the Huntleya tribe. - She'll be talking abou the whole group which includes Cochleanthes, Chondrorhyncha, Pescatoria, and a bunch of other nice orchids for the light garden. My favorite of the group is Cochleanthes amazonica. Also have a Pescoranthes Painted Lady that is in bloom about 200 days a year. 

Eric's talk on Maxillaria will cover both the well known small flowered ones and the newer, large flowered species. Some dozen or so Maxillarias have flowers as big as any Cymbidium. It isn't too hard to find the big flowered Maxillarias, Ecuagenera, PeruFlora, CJM, Orquideas del Valle and several other groups all bring the big flowered Maxillarias in lately.


----------



## MoreWater (Apr 5, 2007)

Leo and you all are doing an excellent job. Now please dance the rain dance to make my decision easier. :wink:


----------



## li'l frog (Apr 5, 2007)

Remember there are 28 vendors attending. There will be at least a dozen orchids there calling your name. Not to mention the award-quality plants in the displays. How many times will you have Orchids Ltd and Fox Valley in the same room? And Orchid Inn, Miranda, Hoosier, and Ecuagenera not far away.


----------



## MoreWater (Apr 5, 2007)

argh. I know, I'm going to shop. :evil: I'm trying to save $$ now. (A bit late, perhaps.) and I think I need an extra suitcase  How crazy will I look if I have to take a box of orchids with me to the business conference on the last day (after checking out of the hotel)? Note to self: pack plant-packing supplies......


----------

